# Calcium for Snails?



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

OK so I'm breeding and raising Apple snails. I need to know what kind of calcium to put in the tank for the health of there shells. Anyone know?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

there's a liquid calcium supplement sold for the purpose. And I've been told that cuttlebone (buy in the bird section) is a good thing to add as the snails can eat it or suck on it or something like that. I think snail shells are mostly calcium carbonate, so limestone, crushed coral or dolomite should also work.

Here's a link. It says egg shells work, too. http://www.ehow.com/how_5302582_boost-calcium-levels-aquatic-snails.html


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok thanks so much emc7. I'll get some cuddle bones and the calcium liquid.


----------

